
Ad-Blocker has been blocked by mozilla - kas0
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1576681
======
amflare
To be clear, this isn't AdBlock/AdBlockPlus, but a random one trying to take
advantage of a similar name and logo.

------
xfalcox
They didn't block the "real" adblocker (uBlock Origin) but another one that
was executing remote code.

